# Hawaii Reviews for March 2009



## billhall (Mar 1, 2009)

March 2009 Hawaii Reviews


----------



## billhall (Mar 1, 2009)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 2/15/09*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:   Debra Hamilton​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 3, 2009)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 2/25/09*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 6, 2009)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 2/28/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   James & Ein Lee​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 6, 2009)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas (Wyndham), Kauai, 2/22/09*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 6, 2009)

*WorldMark Kapaa Shore, Kauai, 2/20/09*

*New Review *


WorldMark Kapaa Shore 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 12, 2009)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 6/20/07*

*New Review*


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Hugh & Kathy Somsen​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 12, 2009)

*The Point at Poipu, Kauai, 2/15/09*

*New Review*


Point at Poipu (Diamond Resorts) 
Reviewer:   James & Penny Bowman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 15, 2009)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 03/07/09*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 15, 2009)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 02/28/09*

*New Review *


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:   David & Joyce Henry​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 16, 2009)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 2/22/09*

*New Review *


Maui Schooner 
Reviewer:   Kay Ling​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 17, 2009)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 2/28/09*

*New Review *


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:   Kay Ling​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 26, 2009)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 10/20/2008*

*New Review*


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:   Dennis & Judy Conrad​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 27, 2009)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas, 1/2/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas 
Reviewer:   Robert Leland​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

